# wireless intercom



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

This is for an existing bed and breakfast. No attic access, no crawl space access. The owner wants to be able to talk to someone at the front door from another place(s) in the building. 4 years ago I installed a Westinghouse WHDB301. Which is a door bell powered from the existing door bell transformer (which I replaced with the plug in xmfr westinghouse sold me). Also I got 2 WHI3S portable intercoms for inside. These get their power from any convenience receptacle, and communication is via powerline carrier technology. I have trouble with this system at least once a year. When I put them in everything worked as it should. then I started having to replace parts. All out of warranty of course. We are now down to this system communicating with the door bell from only one location in the whole place and only on one channel of the intercom. I've tried a phase coupler thinking that is the problem, even though we never needed one before. I have thought of dryer or oven being on and tested with both of those off and everything was fine before. don't understand why now it only works in one location when origianally it worked everywhere.
The only time she calls me to report a trouble is a few days after power goes down. I put a surge breaker on the service about 3 years ago and I sometimes wonder if that causes problems, but have convinced myself it doesn't.
So, now, I am thinking it is because it is just a cheap item and maybe I need something better. I couldn't find anything that has a doorbell powered by a chime transformer and portable intercom units. I have found several item that are all wireless with battery power for the door bell. Those seem to be rf communication. No phase coupling problems to deal with there. I don't know about reliabilty though. Does anyone have experience with these? Is there something else that anyone can recommend. This is cold country and I worry about batteries outside for the doorbell. thanks


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I didn't go through the sites to see if they have wireless products....but as far as their wired products go, I haven't had too many problems with them. Hope this helps!!! 
http://www.logenex.com/

http://www.aiphone.com/home/


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't know who made it nor if you can get one in the USA but let me describe it.

At a Care home I worked in a couple of years ago they had an intercom that communicated wirelessly with the nurses station. Each nurse carried a hand set. The nurse station master was connected to the local mains outlet. At various locations around the building a receiver was plugged into several wall outlets. Wherever the nurses were they were always near a receiver. They just spoke into the hand set and I suppose the received signal nearest her was transmitted through the mains wiring and picked up by the nurse station master. Now since most things are made in China - if we have it here then you have it there, Good hunting.

Frank


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

See if what you need is here:
http://www.smarthome.com/_/index.aspx
I have used some of there products in residential and had no problems.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

www.*ultrasecuredirect*.com/ - 25k


Click on Long Range Wireless.




Found this UK site. I think US available. Scroll to the bottom and note the handset available for the D range.

Frank


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I'll look into them.


----------

